# Barcellona - Siviglia: Supercoppa E. 11 Agosto, ore 20:45. Canale 5



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Agosto 2015)

Domani 11 Agosto 2015 si gioca la Supercoppa Europea, che vede affrontarsi il Barcellona, vincitore della Champions League e il Siviglia, che per il secondo anno consecutivo ha vinto l’Europa League.

La partita sara' trasmessa in chiaro su Canale 5.


----------



## Marchisio89 (10 Agosto 2015)

Non c'é storia.


----------



## Ma che ooh (10 Agosto 2015)

Di solito il Siviglia nelle Supercoppe è abbastanza tosto, e inoltre Messi è tornato da una settimana appena alla corte del Barca, e Neymar non giocherà. 

Purtroppo per il Siviglia , ce un Suarez sontuoso, e li farà a pezzi da solo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Agosto 2015)

*Le probabili formazioni di Barcellona-Siviglia: * 

Barcellona (4-3-3): Ter Stegen; Dani Alves, Piqué, Mascherano, Mathieu; Rakitic, Busquets, Iniesta; Messi, L. Suarez, Pedro. 

Siviglia (4-2-3-1): Beto; Mariano, Coke, Krychowiak, Trémoulinas; Iborra, Banega; Reyes, D. Suarez, Konoplyanka; Gameiro.

Arbitro: Collum (Scozia).


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2015)

up


----------



## diavolo (11 Agosto 2015)

Banega


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Agosto 2015)

1-0 Siviglia Banega.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2015)

Gol del Siviglia.


----------



## Smarx10 (11 Agosto 2015)

1-0 Siviglia. Gran Punizione di Banega


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Agosto 2015)

1-1 Messi pure lui su punizione.


----------



## diavolo (11 Agosto 2015)

Messi di punizione 1-1 che gol


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2015)

Il gol di Banega


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Agosto 2015)

Punizioni fantastiche.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Punizioni fantastiche.



Appena disponibile invio anche il gol di Messi.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Punizioni fantastiche.



Ecco il gol di Messi


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Agosto 2015)

Mioddio Leo


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Agosto 2015)

Mamma mia 2-1 Messi ancora su punizione.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2015)

Altro gol di Messi.


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2015)

Messi alieno.

Altro gol su punizione.

2-1


----------



## diavolo (11 Agosto 2015)

Vabbè,sembra una partita alla Playstation


----------



## Dany20 (11 Agosto 2015)

Messi.


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Agosto 2015)

Messi... OMG!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (11 Agosto 2015)

Il dio del calcio...mai visto uno così manco alla play...


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2015)

Avere dei veri campioni fa sempre la differenza...


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Avere dei veri campioni fa sempre la differenza...



Se dai del campione a Messi lo offendi.


----------



## markjordan (11 Agosto 2015)

che piede ! la prima poi assurda , simil maradona
certo che la nazionale lo schiaccia proprio psicologicamente , un moscerino


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2015)

Il gol del 2-1


----------



## BossKilla7 (11 Agosto 2015)

Solo su punizione giocano


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se dai del campione a Messi lo offendi.



...ci sono campioni e campioni ...


----------



## Gre-No-Li (11 Agosto 2015)

Insomma, non so chi sarà la seconda finalista di champ, ma la prima è il Barca...confidiamo nel fondoschiena di Allegri per essere la seconda e perderla di nuovo...


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Agosto 2015)

E tre...


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Agosto 2015)

3-1 Rafinha mamma mia.


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Agosto 2015)

Comunque quasi ad ogni inquadratura si vedono almeno 7-8 maglie blaugrana in un fazzoletto di campo. Così si gioca. Chapeau.


----------



## markjordan (11 Agosto 2015)

che spettacolo


----------



## Snake (11 Agosto 2015)

primo tempo di Leo che rasenta il paranormale, cos'era quel dribbling di tacco spalle alla porta?


----------



## Marchisio89 (11 Agosto 2015)

Che squadrone. Sono i migliori ad oggi. Bayern a parte (forse), non vedo chi possa fermarli.


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2015)

4-1 Suarez

Illegali


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Agosto 2015)

Vabbè ma che difesa...


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Agosto 2015)

Comunque a questo punto sono sereno di aver preso la prima doppia del mese di agosto: combo Man City + Barça


----------



## Gre-No-Li (11 Agosto 2015)

Onore al Siviglia que tiene dos ******s...


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2015)

4-3 partita spettacolare.


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2015)

*Pazzesco!

4-4!*


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2015)

4-4 grande partita


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pazzesco!
> 
> 4-4!*



Barcellona in bambola?


----------



## Mr. Canà (11 Agosto 2015)

Estica...


----------



## chicagousait (11 Agosto 2015)

4 - 4


----------



## eldero (11 Agosto 2015)

Grande Emery


----------



## Smarx10 (11 Agosto 2015)

Assist di Immobile... Dai che il buon ciro a Siviglia si riscatta e mi fa azzeccare la profezia


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2015)

Amici 8 gol


----------



## Dany20 (11 Agosto 2015)

4-4


----------



## bargnani83 (11 Agosto 2015)

L'importanza di iniesta.uscito lui a centrocampo non tengono un pallone.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Agosto 2015)

La difesa del Barca oggi e un disastro


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> La difesa del Barca oggi e un disastro



Diamogli Zapata...


----------



## Dany20 (11 Agosto 2015)

Messi vicino alla tripletta ancora su punizione.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Messi vicino alla tripletta ancora su punizione.



...io tifo per il Siviglia.


----------



## Dany20 (11 Agosto 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...io tifo per il Siviglia.


Ovvio.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2015)

Supplementari sul 4-4


----------



## Dany20 (11 Agosto 2015)

Complimenti ad Emery. Onore a lui e al Siviglia. È difficile tenere il Barca per 90 minuti.


----------



## danyrossonera (11 Agosto 2015)

Uguale alla supercoppa Italiana


----------



## Snake (11 Agosto 2015)

Mathieu s'è venduto la partita....


----------



## smallball (11 Agosto 2015)

partita incredibile...


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Agosto 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Mathieu s'è venduto la partita....



Si credo anche io


----------



## danyrossonera (11 Agosto 2015)

Banega mette le piste a Montolivo ci farebbe molto comodo uno come lui.


----------



## uoteghein (11 Agosto 2015)

Difese raccapriccianti.
Ecco le mie remore su Bacca.....segnava in mezzo a queste difese, speriamo segni anche il serie A.


----------



## Dany20 (11 Agosto 2015)

Attenzione a questa punizione...


----------



## Dany20 (11 Agosto 2015)

Gol Pedro.


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2015)

Pedro. I gol decisivi nelle finali li segna sempre lui


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Agosto 2015)

Pedro nonostante tutto non sia un fenomeno, di livello assoluto , negli anni al barca dal 2008 a oggi, è stato il giocatore, per gol nelle finali segnati migliore dopo Messi.


----------



## Dany20 (11 Agosto 2015)

Mado Coke.


----------



## Smarx10 (11 Agosto 2015)

"Il calcio è strano Beppe"


----------



## Dany20 (11 Agosto 2015)

Ma daiiiiiiiii Rami.


----------



## diavolo (11 Agosto 2015)

Non ci credo...Adil la sbaglia


----------



## Blu71 (11 Agosto 2015)

Bellissima partita. Peccato per il Siviglia.


----------



## Dany20 (11 Agosto 2015)

Finita. Bellissima partita. Complimentoni al Siviglia comunque.


----------



## alcyppa (11 Agosto 2015)

Povero Siviglia.
Si meritava almeno di andare ai rigori.


----------



## Hellscream (11 Agosto 2015)

Insomma, in definitiva, una Supercoppa come quella italiana.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Agosto 2015)

Peccato! Coke aveva fatto un miracolo con quel colpo di testa da spalle alla porta.. e per Rami era difficile, Immobile l'aveva messa dentro molto forte.
Gran partita.


----------



## danyrossonera (11 Agosto 2015)

La cultura del gioco dei Spagnoli è cmq unica quando vedi la tristezza della supercoppa Italiana in confronto è un altro sport.


----------



## Heaven (11 Agosto 2015)

Che sbaglio di rami, bellissima partita


----------



## Memories of the Time (11 Agosto 2015)

Fra Coke e Rami, casssso.
Quanto abbiamo perso a non aver convinto Emery...


----------



## smoking bianco (11 Agosto 2015)

bella partita e complimenti al Siviglia. Questa è l'ennesima dimostrazione che senza un regista in mezzo al campo non vai da nessuna parte (Banega). Galliani sveglia!!!!!


----------



## Snake (11 Agosto 2015)

ma Bartra?


----------



## danyrossonera (11 Agosto 2015)

smoking bianco ha scritto:


> bella partita e complimenti al Siviglia. Questa è l'ennesima dimostrazione che senza un regista in mezzo al campo non vai da nessuna parte (Banega). Galliani sveglia!!!!!



Banega tra l'altro non costerebbe neanche una pazzia va in scadenza l'anno prossimo.


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2015)

*Il Barcellona vince la Supercoppa Europa

5-4 d.t.s*


----------



## gabuz (11 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Banega tra l'altro non costerebbe neanche una pazzia va in scadenza l'anno prossimo.



Quando, a memoria un annetto fa, ci fu accostato Banega da qualche giornale ci fu l'insurrezione del forum perché "cesso sopravvalutato"


----------



## Tic (11 Agosto 2015)

Questa è come sarebbe dovuta finire Milan-Liverpool.

Vabbè, Bartra scandaloso peggio pure di Bonera

Contento per Pedro che lascia il segno un altra volta, molto molto sottovalutato


----------



## smoking bianco (11 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Banega tra l'altro non costerebbe neanche una pazzia va in scadenza l'anno prossimo.



Galliani non sa neanche dove gioca visto che il proprietario del suo cartellino non è uno dei suoi amichetti.... Ha fatto alcuni cambi di gioco che nessuno dei nostri in mezzo al campo si sognerebbe lontanamente di fare.  Che non è un top mondiale è fuori discussione ma a livello di impostazione da le piste ai nostri centrocampisti.


----------



## danyrossonera (11 Agosto 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Quando, a memoria un annetto fa, ci fu accostato Banega da qualche giornale ci fu l'insurrezione del forum perché "cesso sopravvalutato"



Ma un anno fa avevamo Poli, Montolivo e De Jong quindi capisco


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Agosto 2015)

Che partita ragazzi. Il Siviglia in Italia lotterebbe per lo scudetto.
Grande anche Ciro che per poco non faceva pure un altro assist.


----------



## danyrossonera (11 Agosto 2015)

smoking bianco ha scritto:


> Galliani non sa neanche dove gioca visto che il proprietario del suo cartellino non è uno dei suoi amichetti.... Ha fatto alcuni cambi di gioco che nessuno dei nostri in mezzo al campo si sognerebbe lontanamente di fare.  Che non è un top mondiale è fuori discussione ma a livello di impostazione da le piste ai nostri centrocampisti.



Secondo me sarebbe un buon compromesso qualità/prezzo
E un giocatore già pronto con esperienza ha gia giocato con Bacca sa verticalizzare, organizzare il gioco, tirari i calci piazzati e poi è ancora giovane 27 anni.


----------



## Snake (11 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Questa è come sarebbe dovuta finire Milan-Liverpool.
> 
> Vabbè, Bartra scandaloso peggio pure di Bonera
> 
> Contento per Pedro che lascia il segno un altra volta, molto molto sottovalutato



se sua mamma lurida Dudek non faceva quella parata paranormale.... ricorda un pò tra l'altro il tap in di Sheva questo di Pedro.


----------



## gabuz (11 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Ma un anno fa avevamo Poli, Montolivo e De Jong quindi capisco



Oggi invece abbiamo Poli, Montolivo e De Jong, siamo migliorati


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Agosto 2015)

Dai che forse la mia profezia su Immobile si avvererà


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Agosto 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Oggi invece abbiamo Poli, Montolivo e De Jong, siamo migliorati



Rivoluzione totale a centrocampo  
Scherzo eh


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Agosto 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> se sua mamma lurida Dudek non faceva quella parata paranormale.... ricorda un pò tra l'altro il tap in di Sheva questo di Pedro.



È vero molto simili


----------



## danyrossonera (11 Agosto 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Oggi invece abbiamo Poli, Montolivo e De Jong, siamo migliorati



Yes


----------



## smoking bianco (11 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Secondo me sarebbe un buon compromesso qualità/prezzo
> E un giocatore già pronto con esperienza ha gia giocato con Bacca sa verticalizzare, organizzare il gioco, tirari i calci piazzati e poi è ancora giovane 27 anni.



io vorrei Gundogan ma sul giocatore proprio non ci siamo. L'importante è che prendiamo qualcuno che sa far girare la squadra perchè se arriva il sampdoriano è la fine.


----------



## danyrossonera (11 Agosto 2015)

smoking bianco ha scritto:


> io vorrei Gundogan ma sul giocatore proprio non ci siamo. L'importante è che prendiamo qualcuno che sa far girare la squadra perchè se arriva il sampdoriano è la fine.



Se è per quello anche io, ma ce un differenza abissale tra valore del giocatore e anche ingaggio.
Se fosse sul mercato Gundo vale almeno 35M€, Banega considerando che va a scadenza 8/10M€ ?


----------



## smoking bianco (11 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Se è per quello anche io, ma ce un differenza abissale tra valore del giocatore e anche ingaggio.
> Se fosse sul mercato Gundo vale almeno 35M€, Banega considerando che va a scadenza 8/10M€ ?



10 sarebbero anche giusti ma poi vai a trattare con il siviglia...


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Agosto 2015)

Robetta, il vero trofeo lo giochiamo noi stasera


----------



## danyaj87 (12 Agosto 2015)

Mi preoccupa Immobile che giochi così bene, fosse mai stato cosi sfigato nella stagione al Dortumund?


----------



## Doctore (12 Agosto 2015)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Mi preoccupa Immobile che giochi così bene, fosse mai stato cosi sfigato nella stagione al Dortumund?



gli hanno tolto l interprete e se ne e' andato


----------



## DannySa (12 Agosto 2015)

danyaj87 ha scritto:


> Mi preoccupa Immobile che giochi così bene, fosse mai stato cosi sfigato nella stagione al Dortumund?



Oddio sulla gazza hanno fatto vedere foto di lui che se ne stava solo soletto all'aereoporto con i compagni tutti raggruppati da un'altra parte, mettici che non si è ambientato, che non gli andava di imparare il tedesco e che la squadra ha fatto pietà, il fallimento era dietro l'angolo.
Io non ho visto la partita, ha davvero giocato bene? forse Emery ha toccato le corde giuste chissà..


----------



## danyaj87 (12 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> gli hanno tolto l interprete e se ne e' andato



l'interprete di quale lingua?


----------



## Renegade (12 Agosto 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Io non ho visto la partita, ha davvero giocato bene? forse Emery ha toccato le corde giuste chissà..



Ha spaccato la partita in due, resuscitando il Siviglia. Erano convinti che ormai avessero perso. Immobile ha velocizzato la manovra, ravvivato l'attacco e trascinato i suoi. Le occasioni più pericolose vengono da lui. E' stato bravo a muoversi su tutto il fronte, a gestire palla e a smistarla. L'assist per il quarto gol è venuto da lui. Ma anche l'occasione sprecata da Rami. Boh, mi ha sorpreso fortemente. Mi ha ricordato lo stile di Morata in Champions. Speriamo non sia stato un fuoco di paglia quello di ieri.


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ha spaccato la partita in due, resuscitando il Siviglia. Erano convinti che ormai avessero perso. Immobile ha velocizzato la manovra, ravvivato l'attacco e trascinato i suoi. Le occasioni più pericolose vengono da lui. E' stato bravo a muoversi su tutto il fronte, a gestire palla e a smistarla. L'assist per il quarto gol è venuto da lui. Ma anche l'occasione sprecata da Rami. Boh, mi ha sorpreso fortemente. Mi ha ricordato lo stile di Morata in Champions. Speriamo non sia stato un fuoco di paglia quello di ieri.


Io dissi quando andó al Siviglia che si sarebbe ripreso. Occhio


----------

